# Triagulationssensor



## dr schwob (16 April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
kennt sich einer von euch mit Triagulationssensoren aus???

benötige welche mit einer genauigkeit von einem mü!

Wäre über tips sehr froh.....


----------



## funkdoc (16 April 2008)

kannst du bitte deinen anwendungsfall erklären?

grüsse


----------



## dr schwob (16 April 2008)

wir benötigen für unsere Prüfungen einen wegemeßsensor der im mm bereich misst (eigentlich schon im mü bereich). Es werden wegemessungen gemacht bei denen kommponenten im minimal berich bewegt werden. Der Sensor gibt die meßwerte an eine Logo weiter, um eine überwachung der funktionalität durchzuführen.
Anbei noch 2 datenblätter, von 2 Solchen sensoren, kennt jemand vielleicht ähnliche oder diese komponenten und hat mit denen erfahrungen?


Grüße


----------



## funkdoc (16 April 2008)

hi doktor!

also für eine normale lineare abstand- oder wegmessung, benutzt man analoge Laser sensoren. welche weiten hast du denn zu überwinden?

ich kenn in diesem fall keyence als auch sick sensoren für solche sachen.

leider kann ich jetzt nicht mehr nachschaun weil ich jetzt wegmuss.
ich hol das am abend nach... 

grüsse


----------



## dr schwob (16 April 2008)

Im mümm berich, es werden max 10-20mm messungen gemacht.
Im anhang sind noch welche.


----------



## funkdoc (17 April 2008)

ich weiss nicht recht was ich von LAP halten soll...
aber schau selbst
http://www.lap-laser.com/indeuade/produkte/sensoren/atlas_td.html

oder hier
http://www.waycon.de/fileadmin/pdf/Laser_Sensor_LAS.pdf

grüsse


----------



## Mr.Spok (17 April 2008)

*Sensoren*

Hallo und guten Morgen,

schaut mal bei Omron nach, die haben da eine ziemlich große Palette an Wegmesssensoren. Vielleicht ist ja was passendes dabei.

mfG Jan


----------



## mariob (24 April 2008)

Hallo
letztens hatte ich einen Besuch von Baumer, die haben alles und können alles (zumindest nach der Aussage) nur mit dem Dreckding wie ich es bezeichnete wollte er nix zu tun haben, das käme nicht von Baumer. Stand halt aber Baumer drauf, dumm gelaufen. Solch einen Triangulationssensor für große Weglängen hatte ich in der Hand aber die Genauigkeit? Ultraschall oder so geht nicht?

Mario


----------



## dr schwob (25 April 2008)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo
> letztens hatte ich einen Besuch von Baumer, die haben alles und können alles (zumindest nach der Aussage) nur mit dem Dreckding wie ich es bezeichnete wollte er nix zu tun haben, das käme nicht von Baumer. Stand halt aber Baumer drauf, dumm gelaufen. Solch einen Triangulationssensor für große Weglängen hatte ich in der Hand aber die Genauigkeit? Ultraschall oder so geht nicht?
> 
> Mario


 
Hallo Mario,
ich brauche einen für kleine weglängen bis max. 20mm und hoher auflösung.

Danke trotzdem.

Grüße


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 April 2008)

Ich mache auch sehr viel mit Wegmessungen in diesem Bereich. Die von dir gewünschten Genauigkeiten kann ich allerdings mit berührungslosen (analogen) Sensoren NICHT erzielen. Wir benutzen für so etwas inkrementelle Messtaster (z.B. von Sony - gibt es auch von Heidenhain). Hiermit ist es gar kein Problem im Mikrometer-Bereich zu messen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Oberchefe (25 April 2008)

Hat jemand einen Tip zur Messung von größeren Wegen? Idealerweise von 0 bis 10000mm mit einer Genauigkeit von weniger als 1/10mm (Genauigkeit, nicht Auflösung). Das Gerät muß transportabel sein. Kenne da nur Laser-Interferometer >30k€. Aber vielleicht gibt's da ja was von Ratiopharm?


----------



## funkdoc (26 April 2008)

ratiopharm?

keine ahnung welche medizin dir dabei helfen soll...
probiers mal mit anti-psychedelika...

sorry aber ein messbereich von 0 - 10 meter und einer genauigkeit von 100µm erscheint mir etwas träumerisch...

grüsse


----------



## maxmax (28 April 2008)

Hallo,


> Ich mache auch sehr viel mit Wegmessungen in diesem Bereich. Die von dir gewünschten Genauigkeiten kann ich allerdings mit berührungslosen (analogen) Sensoren NICHT erzielen


Habe heute zufällig in Zeitschrift Elektronik Praxis eine Anzeige gefunden - 
Micro Epsilon, die können das scheinbar u.a Auflösung 0,016µm :
http://www.micro-epsilon.de/staticcontent/PDF/Prod_DE/Datenblatt_-_optoNCDT_2401_-_de.pdf
http://www.micro-epsilon.de/staticcontent/PDF/Prod_DE/Katalog-MICRO-EPSILON-optoNCDT--de.pdf


----------



## crash (28 April 2008)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tip zur Messung von größeren Wegen? Idealerweise von 0 bis 10000mm mit einer Genauigkeit von weniger als 1/10mm (Genauigkeit, nicht Auflösung). Das Gerät muß transportabel sein. Kenne da nur Laser-Interferometer >30k€. Aber vielleicht gibt's da ja was von Ratiopharm?



sieh dir mal den hier von LEUZE an: (den ODSL 30 ganz rechts)
ich weis aber nicht was der kostet.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 April 2008)

@maxmax:
die Epsilon Gerät haben leider einen verhältnismäßig kleinen Meßbereich (weit von den 10 Metern entfernt)

@crash:
der Leuze Sensor hat leider auch einen Fehler > 2mm


----------

